
Ask HN: What under $100 item has had a disproportionate impact on your life? - jbms
Thanks to Tim Ferriss for the idea.
Something similar was asked a few years ago (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7478408) but I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s plenty more suggestions people would have.
======
jordhy
My $40 iPod shuffle provides energy and entertainment for my long workouts.
Its great and helped me lose a lot of weight. Super durable and practical.
Highly recommended.

------
angersock
Under $20? Condoms. Shower mat that feels like grass. Hand chalk.

Under $50? Bicycle lock. Iron skillet.

Under $100? Bicycle helmet. Bicycle headlight. Cell phone.

------
DanBC
Under bed storage tray, old bed sheet, bag of play sand = indoor play area
that's had hundreds of hours of use.

